# Wireless bridge for AVR and DirecTV



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I am starting to enjoy some of the new features that have come to market with the convergence craze of the last few years. As I am enjoying streaming Netflix to my PS3 and Apple Lossless to my AppleTV I am beginning to wonder what other cool pieces of technology that I am missing out on by not having my net-workable AVR and DirecTV HD-DVR set up on my network. My room isn't wired for CAT5, and my DSL router is another the second floor where the office and main computers are. I am hesitant to try to run cable through walls/ceilings and therefore haven't bothered with it other than running my sub cable and inwall speaker cable for surrounds when I had to have the walls opened up for a water leak from a bad piece of flashing. 

Being a bit slow, I just finally began researching a wireless Ethernet bridge as a possible solution for getting my non-wireless yet net-workable devices onto the home network. I currently have a enon AVR-4306 that can be used for internet radio and the DVR mentioned before. I am also looking at changing from the AVR-4306 to a Pioneer SC-27 and am intrigued by the Home Media Group capabilities the Pioneer offers. My other two devices (PS3 and AppleTV) have built in wireless capabilities, which is how they are being used currently.

This leads me to a couple questions that hopefully some of the more seasoned convergence gurus can answer.

1) Are multiple wireless devices working in close proximity to each other degrading their capabilities? All of my equipment is in a Salamander Synergy Triple equipment stand, which is enclosed. The location of the equipment and stand are fixed for various reasons.

2) Is it possible to have a switch or a router connected to a single Ethernet bridge (I am looking at the Linksys that cab be found here 



)? I was hoping to use one bridge and a switch or router to feed at least the AVR and DVR.

3) If the answers to #1 & #2 are yes, then would there be any advantage to running the AppleTV and PS3 through the router or switch as well? This is mainly inspired by question #1. The Linksys states it can connect to the wireless router at 5 GhZ which is a different, and less used, frequency than the current 2.4GhZ the PS3 is currently on (I don't know where exactly the AppleTV is falling in the realm here).

4) Would it be just best to cough up a couple extra bucks and buy two wireless bridges, one for each device?

5) Any other suggestions for Ethernet bridges that may work better than the Linksys that are around the same price?

Thanks for the help, and I hope I put this in the right sub-forum.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

The WET610N is the best one for usage with a Directv DVR. In fact, as long as you have software version x0368 or greater, you don't even need to set up CD. Your DVR will recognize the Linksys immediately and help you set it up via the Directv screen.

Additionally, what DVR do you have? HR21's, 22's and 23's have an ethernet connection built in. You can connect the Linksys to the DVR's ethernet port (#1) and connect another device to the other ethernet port (#2) on the DVR. Both devices would then be wireless. (the HR20's do not have this feature)

1. No.
2. Yes, if you have an HR20 a cheap switch will work.
3. Perhaps, but if they're working fine now I wouldn't worry about it.
4. No.
5. None will work better, the WET610 is plug and play on the D* DVR's. All others would have to be configured via your computer first.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you.

So it seems I have a few options available to me. I can:

A) Use a wireless bridge, such as the Linksys WET610N and then use a switch to split to the AVR and DirecTV
B) Use the wireless bridge and connect to my HR23 DVR, then use its built in ethernet out port which I never realized was there to go to the AVR and leave the other two devices remain wireless through the built in wifi capabilities they have.
C) Use another router and dd-wrt to create another wireless bridge, but with multiple ports. This requires downloading different firmware onto the router.

Overall, very cool that I have so many options. I see the attraction to using a second router as my existing router would work for 1/2 of the equation but am concerned about accidentally bricking both of them (computers are not a specialty of mine). This would be a touch cheaper and give me more port options though for future growth if needed. I also like the plug and play nature of just using a WET610N and daisy chaining through the DVR. Are any of these preferable over any of the others?


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I'd go with B.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

That is where I am leaning currently. Less cables and if there is no noticeable improvement between wiring a PS3 through a second router vs its own wifi then I think a couple of extra bucks is money well spent for plug and play. Thanks for the info spartanstew and suggestion. :T


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I received and installed the Linksys over the weekend. The setup was easy and the reception is great. If anyone else finds themselves looking I give it a strong recommendation. Just be aware that the auto-setup feature may take several minutes to appear on the DirecTV.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Glad it worked out for you Snowman.


----------

